# Japanese waterstones.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I use Japanese waterstones exclusively, period. The edges you see have very little to do with me, rather I came across these items in knowing Ken Schwartz and the products he gets directly from a Japanese dealer.

For example, I also use an Edge Pro. If you also use one, you're familiar with the 140, 220, 600 and 800 grit stones that Ben Dale provides with his "Pro" model. I do not think there is a better fixture for the money and I have two of them, an early model and a modern rendition.

But as for stones, I use a blue speckled 2000 grit stone from Ken to do most of the finer shaping work. I'm still roughing in the edge at 4,000 grit, and the "polishing" begins at 6,000 grit. The final stone (for expensive folded steel) is 30,000 grit, and you handle a rock like that with kid gloves!

I also am lucky enough to have five "jnats." That's jargon for 'Japanese Naturals.' Some of these valuable stones are still quarried from the pits the togishi polishers used. Most of these areas are played out. I watched a stone cutter take a piece from the quarry--the size of a cello--and chip away to find a flawless specimen about the size of a house brick. Rumor has it that one such stone was sold at Sotheby's.

If Ken billed me in an honest fashion, my guess is that those five rocks would cost the bulk of the rest.

If the picture is wide enough, you might see a humble little white ball of chalky stone. That's nagora stone. It's also a Japanese rock used for cleaning other stones.

_Click on picture to enlarge_.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Looking good. Think I told about about buying this little dude a month or so back. Has proven effective on all my straight blade knives. About six trips through the coarse channel and five more down the fine side and a lew licks on the steel..can make my Forschner/Victonox six inch curved boner sharp enough to peel a grape. Keeps my Kershaw Speedsafe Patented fighting knife sharp enough to gut a javelino or angry antifa dude right quick. lol. 
https://www.amazon.com/KitchenIQ-50...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B001CQTLJM


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

It's nice to have good stuff. I had to hold myself back a bit when I fixed my new "jackknife." But somewhere in that pile of rocks is perfect stone, I'll find it.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

This is feelng a bit mystical or something. Bet you would like some of this guys books. Lot of mystic stuff in there. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terry_Goodkind


----------

